
TVM deep-learning compiler framework transitions to Apache - jroesch
https://news.cs.washington.edu/2019/03/18/allen-schools-tvm-deep-learning-compiler-framework-transitions-to-apache/
======
junrushao1994
Interesting to see many projects being Apache incubated. Is there any real
tangible benefit to do so, compared with just managing this on GitHub?

~~~
crowwork
“TVM is right for the Apache Software Foundation, and the Apache Software
Foundation is right for TVM: One thing the ASF excels at is enabling
collaboration across organizations, and encouraging collaboration even among
competitors. With contributions from such a wide range of organizations, TVM
clearly fits that profile. I am honored to help the project thrive in the
ASF,” said Markus Weimer, the ASF member who championed the incubation of TVM
at the ASF.

------
mark_l_watson
Nice. I had never heard of TVM before. Hopefully I can find a tutorial in
their docs to get a quick feel for using it.

I have experimented with saving Keras models and loading and running in Racket
Scheme - very different I know, but I am interested in deploying DL models.

